# San Francisco 4/21 to 4/24



## cgeidl (Apr 2, 2015)

Could use three or four nights and could start on the 20th or 21st.


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 7, 2015)

*ALso could use a full week*

Could use a week starting the 18thor 19th but prefer just three or four days.


----------

